# Finished Horizontal Engine



## toolznthings (May 8, 2015)

I finished this horizontal engine yesterday. The original plans were bought on E-Bay and set around for a year until I came up with what I liked and wanted to change. No personal name to credit. ( " Is it broken ? " ) I kept the overall size and spool valve.
I made the cylinder and valve all one piece, added bushings to the connecting rod, made the cross slide assembly separate, the cylinder is a thru bore and the piston and rod at the head and spool valve have o-rings. I used needle roller bearings for the crank with a piece of Thompson rod for the shaft. Made the flywheel with curved spokes and corrected a tracking problem with the eccentric rod end running on the cam with some spiral retaining rings. Brass spacers on the crank rod and locations of set screws.

























With the 1" bore and 30 lbs. of air it has some power and it self starts. Happy with the results.  
Click image to play.


----------



## cwelkie (May 8, 2015)

"Happy with the results" .... as you should be!
Very nicely done - terrific finish on all the parts.  I only wish I had that kind of patience for finishing.
Charlie


----------



## gus (May 8, 2015)

MasterPiece by a MAster CraftsMan.th_wav


----------



## bazmak (May 8, 2015)

Like it very much,your workmanship is excerlent congrats
Do you have plans available Would it be adaptable to doubling up on the cylinder and valve assenblies  with maybe double flywheels
Regards barry


----------



## AussieJimG (May 8, 2015)

Lovely job. It is always more satisfying when you add your own modifications and get a result that you can be really proud of.

Jim


----------



## toolznthings (May 8, 2015)

Thanks all !! There is a lot of craftsmanship on the forum. I'd like to know what some of the others have forgotten !

Barry, never thought about a double , but I'd think it would work. Two separate cylinder heads and valves, one right hand and one opposite if I'm thinking correctly. It would be heavy duty !! I did a bunch of AutoCad LT drawings for the layout and changes.

Brian


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 9, 2015)

Very fine work!


----------



## xpylonracer (May 9, 2015)

Like the curved spokes on the flywheel.


----------



## deverett (May 9, 2015)

Can't see any images.  Any reason why?
Using Opera browser with Windoz 7.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## toolznthings (May 9, 2015)

Try this link.

https://youtu.be/u_FNy2xnhs0


----------



## deverett (May 9, 2015)

That link worked, thanks.

Very nice little engine.  Excellent finish all round.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## vederstein (May 9, 2015)

Good looking engine.

...ved.


----------

